# Amplitube 5 - anyone else?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had version 3, wasn't my cup of tea. This is a big step up. Also, relatively cheap for the full version (although there are all kinds of extras you could buy). I've managed to slowly solve the various latency and hiss issues I encountered pretty easily. I'll be using it a lot.

Here's Pete Thorn's review.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

This is my current silent play solution… it’s great for that. I don’t record with it thought so can’t vouch for it from that perspective.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe I just don't know how to use it. Plugging my Tele in direct to the interface, clean tones aren't bad, anything with overdrive or distortion is absolutely ugly.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Maybe I just don't know how to use it. Plugging my Tele in direct to the interface, clean tones aren't bad, anything with overdrive or distortion is absolutely ugly.


Great point... I actually mostly use it as a clean platform... I run from my pedalboard into my interface.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

NotFromToronto said:


> Great point... I actually mostly use it as a clean platform... I run from my pedalboard into my interface.


Yes I haven't used it with my pedal board. yet. I'll have to find some time to do that. Although I don't use any pedal for mid or high gain. I use amp drive from my mesa fillmore for that. I use a Blues driver waza with the gain right off and a Kingsley page with slight break up.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Maybe I just don't know how to use it. Plugging my Tele in direct to the interface, clean tones aren't bad, anything with overdrive or distortion is absolutely ugly.


That’s probably an interface/latency issue. You’re getting digital clip. Turn down the input slider and your input on your interface. In the settings try different settings until latency is practically Non existent. I’m not a big fan of distortion anyway, but there are some great amps in there. Strangely the SLO didn’t do it for me. Pete’s review shows off some very nice distortion tones. 

I’m in love with the rack effects at this point. For the price you can’t get a nicer suite of tools for the home studio DAW.


----------

